# Please Help! John Deere Backhoe



## Vorhees712 (Jan 2, 2011)

I was wondering if there was anyone who know about a John Deere 410 b Back hoe?
:4-dontkno

I have a John Deere 410 b,need to remove axle,seals are gone and may need bearings?Not sure how to get it off,is there a clip,do I need to remove entire hub?Please help.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Vorhees712.....welcome to TSF!!

Well, I'm not going to move this one to small engines....too big of a tractor!! I did find a link to JD parts and sometimes you can figure things out from looking at the expanded drawings. The manuals I found were expensive. See if *JD 410B Parts* is of help.


----------



## Vorhees712 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have checked there,thank you,I will keep trying,thanks again!I am a contractor so if I can be of any help let me know,plumbing,electrical,remodeling,building,you name it.


----------



## troy deppen (Dec 27, 2010)

To do the bearings you will need to pull the hub. You'll have to unbolt the the axle from hub and axle will pull out. It may have a spring clip that might cause a little resistance when pulling axle but I don't think so. There won't be a clip in the differential. Pull axle then hub. Don't just replace seal. All bearings, races, and mating surfaces must be thouroughly inspected. Do not just tighten hub nuts tight when reassembling they need to just seat bearings and be locked. You'll need to check a manual.


----------

